# "Sunshine" climbs....



## AOD (Mar 16, 2009)

So Rygaard sends that Brad kid from CA to climb and set a block, pretty funny stuff. That kid complains too much, but at least he hasn't thrown a tantrum like Jesse, yet that is. And he actually had proper climbing gear, unlike the stuff Stump Branch used last season.


----------



## mile9socounty (Mar 17, 2009)

"SunShine!!!!!!!!!!!" Wow are the only words that come to mind. How much longer do you think he can hack it? I mean, don't get me wrong. What they are doing ain't easy. But holy hell man! Someone put a cork or something in that kids mouth. I wasn't even shaking or b!tching that much when I did my first climb.


----------



## AOD (Mar 17, 2009)

You'd think they'd send him up an easier tree without heavy stuff to drag up so he'd get used to the climbing technique. I guess that's what you call on the job training! He'll stumble his way through the season simply because he was planted by the producers to give more action to the series. It was also nice to see an episode without Jesse pissing and moaning like a 13 yr old girl, too bad we still had to endure Aqua-man's inane and pointless tirades. 

Did anyone else notice that Rygaard is closing in fast on JM Browning?


----------



## Rftreeman (Mar 17, 2009)

AOD said:


> Did anyone else notice that Rygaard is closing in fast on JM Browning?


yep, I did, even with the greenhorn......


----------



## dingeryote (Mar 17, 2009)

mile9socounty said:


> "SunShine!!!!!!!!!!!" Wow are the only words that come to mind. How much longer do you think he can hack it? I mean, don't get me wrong. What they are doing ain't easy. But holy hell man! Someone put a cork or something in that kids mouth. I was even shaking or b!tching that much when I did my first climb.




Ya know... That Kid looked framilliar, but I couldn't place him untill just tonight when he couldn't figure out getting a choker around a tree and then sniveled when he got back down.

It's HIM!!! No makeup and a bit older but the sniveling/crying is identical!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LWSjUe0FyxQ&feature=related
(Warning: Numerous "F" bombs, and snotty crying/whining/pissing and moaning that will make a normal man ponder cleansing the gene pool.)

Granted, Sunshine DID man up and climb.
It's obvious the kid has never been pushed into doing things outside of his comfort zone, and has lived a VERY unchallenging life untill he got hired.
I hope the Kid keeps trying untill he is fired.

Maybe one of the guys will slap him upside the head and remind him that Emo crap is pointless after highschool.

My bet is on the Browning crew.
They seem to work better together as a team, and are quieter on camera.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Rookie1 (Mar 17, 2009)

Im not sure if I should start a new thread but watched last night. Best part of the show was the end with Dewayne and Levi. I was surfing between The Brain That Wouldnt Die was on TCM and Axmen and I found myself more interested in the brain. I think the show is cluttered up with aquaman and now helilogging. Aqua needs his own show and so does helilogging.I just dont know.


----------



## Sand_Man (Mar 17, 2009)

*Sunshine lol*

The one thing that really killed me was when he and the other gentleman who was much his elder were packing the skyline cable rolls of 100lbs. Sunshine had one roll on his shoulder. And the other frail looking gentlemen had one on each shoulder. That takes some nerve to complain about packing one roll in front of a man packing two.


----------



## TDunk (Mar 17, 2009)

Two things caught my eye last night. 1, maybe it was just the way the camera guy was filming, but "Brad" didn't look like he was 80Ft up in a tree. And 2, the narrator said that Mike Pihl and Dwyane hadn't talked for a couple days after there blow-out, (so Dwyane wouldn't know that Mike hired Levi ) but yet they road to work together. hhhmmm.


----------



## slowp (Mar 17, 2009)

I would imagine that Rygaard is getting paid for having the California Kid "working" for them. I was expecting him to top the tree!

I like the hooktender that has to deal with him. He has a nice voice. Calm. Note that he sent the axe up later? Usually the climber will have it with him.
I can't watch you tube. Is the "greenhorn" a wannabe actor?


----------



## tomtrees58 (Mar 17, 2009)

slow said:


> I would imagine that Rygaard is getting paid for having the California Kid "working" for them. I was expecting him to top the tree!
> 
> I like the hooktender that has to deal with him. He has a nice voice. Calm. Note that he sent the axe up later? Usually the climber will have it with him.
> I can't watch you tube. Is the "greenhorn" a wannabe actor?



:agree2:the old guy is kool tom trees


----------



## thejdman04 (Mar 17, 2009)

Sand_Man said:


> The one thing that really killed me was when he and the other gentleman who was much his elder were packing the skyline cable rolls of 100lbs. Sunshine had one roll on his shoulder. And the other frail looking gentlemen had one on each shoulder. That takes some nerve to complain about packing one roll in front of a man packing two.





TDunk said:


> Two things caught my eye last night. 1, maybe it was just the way the camera guy was filming, but "Brad" didn't look like he was 80Ft up in a tree. And 2, the narrator said that Mike Pihl and Dwyane hadn't talked for a couple days after there blow-out, (so Dwyane wouldn't know that Mike hired Levi ) but yet they road to work together. hhhmmm.



:agree2: I when production and speed are necessary, I wouldnt have a new inexperienced guy climbing.


----------



## mile9socounty (Mar 17, 2009)

dingeryote said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LWSjUe0FyxQ&feature=related
> (Warning: Numerous "F" bombs, and snotty crying/whining/pissing and moaning that will make a normal man ponder cleansing the gene pool.)



I honestly saw I can't believe you actually watched that whole clip. It only took not even 2 seconds before I shut it off. Wow, something like that :censored: pisses me off. Oh! Happy St. Patricks Day! 



TDunk said:


> And 2, the narrator said that Mike Pihl and Dwyane hadn't talked for a couple days after there blow-out, (so Dwyane wouldn't know that Mike hired Levi ) but yet they road to work together. hhhmmm.



Levi has been with Pihl Logging since their first episode this year. So I have no idea what the producers are doing. 



tomtrees58 said:


> :agree2:the old guy is kool tom trees



I agree Tom Trees, The older gentlemen is pretty cool. Very patient as well.


----------



## TDunk (Mar 17, 2009)

mile9socounty said:


> Levi has been with Pihl Logging since their first episode this year. So I have no idea what the producers are doing.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like there a little confused. I have a dumb question though. The yarder that Phil bought, is that Gustfsons old yarder? I don't have any old episodes to compare the two.


----------



## AOD (Mar 17, 2009)

TDunk said:


> Sounds like there a little confused. I have a dumb question though. The yarder that Phil bought, is that Gustfsons old yarder? I don't have any old episodes to compare the two.



Nah, it looks like another Sherman tank yarder, possibly a new yarder rebuilt on the same hull. You can see it when you look at the front and the sides of the tracks, and in the placement of the fuel tank and radiator.


----------



## Rookie1 (Mar 17, 2009)

AOD said:


> Nah, it looks like another Sherman tank yarder, possibly a new yarder rebuilt on the same hull. You can see it when you look at the front and the sides of the tracks, and in the placement of the fuel tank and radiator.



I casually looked at it and thought it was the same one on the Sherman tank chassis.


----------



## spencerhenry (Mar 18, 2009)

i would bet that the whole spot on junior climbing the tree was staged purely for the camera. if they were really in a hurry, they would have some guy do it that knew what he was doing, and it would be done now. 80' up, that is total bs. if that kid were more than 30 i would be surprised. 
i like the show, but when things like this happen i call bull####. pure drama, just like the dwayne and mike thing. i dont think him quitting was staged, but after that there are details left out, or maybe added.


----------



## wvlogger (Mar 20, 2009)

god ou gotta love this kid. he drove to work in the lengendary 4 inches off the ground car. now thats the ultimate crummy:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## slowp (Mar 20, 2009)

wvlogger said:


> god ou gotta love this kid. he drove to work in the lengendary 4 inches off the ground car. now thats the ultimate crummy:hmm3grin2orange:



Nope, the $100 dollar Subaru was the ultimate. The yarder engineer bought it and drove it up to the job every day, often transporting part of the crew. He let the rigging crew pull the haywire with it. They blew a radiator hose doing that. He thought the engine was fried but replaced the hose. The Subaru came back to life and continued to make it up to the landing.

I've also seen an old Chrysler New Yorker (Mafia Car) used as a crummie. Our roads were better then, but it still had to make it over some large, pit run rock. The undercarriage was pretty tough.


----------



## wvlogger (Mar 21, 2009)

slowp said:


> Nope, the $100 dollar Subaru was the ultimate. The yarder engineer bought it and drove it up to the job every day, often transporting part of the crew. He let the rigging crew pull the haywire with it. They blew a radiator hose doing that. He thought the engine was fried but replaced the hose. The Subaru came back to life and continued to make it up to the landing.
> 
> I've also seen an old Chrysler New Yorker (Mafia Car) used as a crummie. Our roads were better then, but it still had to make it over some large, pit run rock. The undercarriage was pretty tough.



wow thats pretty cool. them old subaru's are pretty tough i reckon.


----------



## JCBearss (Mar 23, 2009)

That kid is a laugh. I would love to know the ins and outs of how they make the show. How much each company gets for being on there and such. Got to give the kid credit for sticking it out. He does have a head on his shoulders so all in all you can see where the whining comes from just has to get used to being out in the real woods


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 23, 2009)

slowp said:


> Nope, the $100 dollar Subaru was the ultimate. The yarder engineer bought it and drove it up to the job every day, often transporting part of the crew. He let the rigging crew pull the haywire with it. They blew a radiator hose doing that. He thought the engine was fried but replaced the hose. The Subaru came back to life and continued to make it up to the landing.
> 
> I've also seen an old Chrysler New Yorker (Mafia Car) used as a crummie. Our roads were better then, but it still had to make it over some large, pit run rock. The undercarriage was pretty tough.



Even I will admit Subarus are tough cars. Esp those with a low range.


----------



## HuskyMike (Mar 23, 2009)

The greenhorn cracks me up, my G/F hopes he makes it.
Jesse on the other hand is a loose cannon! Don't know if I would want to hand
over my big $ business to him.

S&S aqua logging & yelling, That older guy needs to chill out, I feel bad for the son. Dad treats him like total crap and you can tell that the son wants to help but gets confused and flustered. The son seems to have great admiration for his dad so maybe it ain't all that bad.


----------



## kruege84 (Mar 23, 2009)

Yeah, the kid whines too much. But give him a little credit. Most people in his position wouldn't have made it past the first day. Another thing to think about: they're out there filming for weeks and weeks and turn it into a one hour tv show. I've got a feeling there are plenty of clips floating around of everyone on the show whining and complaining at some point. The editors just decided it's just more fun to watch when it's coming from the rookie.


----------



## firecat (Mar 24, 2009)

"Is this tree too skinny? My feet don't feel comfy!"

Quote of the season from the greenhorn.


----------



## JONSEREDFAN6069 (Mar 24, 2009)

lol, i'm wondering how much of it is scripted. i know after a fire like they had in that machine there's no way around here you'd be able to start it till the mechanic went through it first he just casually started it up like nothing happened. the green horne is trying but he's pretty much useless. the guy helping him out is twice his age he had 3 loops of wire to sunshines 1 and he was gassed. lol the tree's to skinny and my feet dont feel comfy comment sent beer outa my nose.


----------



## capetrees (Mar 24, 2009)

With this guy being seemingly the only greenhorn on the show and amongst the crews, why is it that Rygaard is doing as well as they are? Are we not seeing something? One would think the guy is keeping these guys down but thats not the case. These guys are giving Browning a run for their money but don't seem as sophisticated as Brownings crew and equipment. Is this greenhorn maybe a fake?


----------

